
A coffee machine that knows when you wake up - nchafni
http://blog.nezarechafni.com/post/156563337046/imagine-a-coffee-machine-that-knows-when-you-wake
======
DrScump
I was hoping for a few more years before the machines started telling me what
to do.

------
notadoc
Maybe I'm a curmudgeon but I like my dumb coffee machine with a single on/off
switch

